# Buying first tools/supplies



## Nathan C (Oct 12, 2012)

Im very new to woodworking. I was hoping yall could help me with starting out. If anyone could answer any of the following questions I would greatly appreciate it. I want to craft all kinds of things, small rafts, boxes, chairs, tobacco pipes (ive made a couple) primitive weapons, tree houses. ANYTHING! I guess I mainly want to create. To use my hands to gratify my soul haha


What are some essential basic tools for learning wood working
What are some basic skills I should know/learn
What are some skill building projects I could do?
Any cool projects you started with.
Any simple projects you could challenge me to build and post a pic of?
Please help a greenhorn out!


----------



## dmike (Oct 8, 2012)

Nathan C said:


> Im very new to woodworking. I was hoping yall could help me with starting out. If anyone could answer any of the following questions I would greatly appreciate it. I want to craft all kinds of things, small rafts, boxes, chairs, tobacco pipes (ive made a couple) primitive weapons, tree houses. ANYTHING! I guess I mainly want to create. To use my hands to gratify my soul haha
> 
> 
> What are some essential basic tools for learning wood working
> ...


Here's one of the first videos that I watched when starting... 




I've been following him ever since! Lots of great content. You don't need a whole lot to get started (IMHO)...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Basics*

4 steps:
Planning, Preparing, Fastening and Finishing.

Planning .... could be a sketch or full fledged dimensional drawing. Could also be a photograph of the object with some major dimensions. It's the "what" in the process.

Preparing...the materials, the workspace, and the tools needed and getting them laid out and ready to work. If starting with rough sawn material from a mill or a log in your backyard, it's still the same process. Make the wood straight and level so you can then make the fastening work in the best manner.

Fastening... whether using mechanical holders like screws or nails or the traditional joinery like mortise and tenons or dowels and then a glue to hold it all together. The "how" part.

Finishing... including sanding and a protective coating applied at the end to preserve the wood and keep it from weathering, shrinking, and make it easy to clean and maintain.

Hand tools or power or both? Starting out most folks use a handsaw, a plane, a hammer and nails or screws. A square and measuring tool is necessary to make the layout and check the work as you go. 

It's best to start with a simple project. A stool, box, birdhouse, shelf, etc. Make a sketch and then gather the wood of the rough sizes needed. What wood? Depends on the application. Outside or inside? Weatherproof or not? Painted, oiled natural or stained? Get started and then come back for more as you go would be my suggestion. 

Each tool, whether it's a saw, plane, chisel, scraper or sander will affect the wood in a different way. You will gets shavings, chips or dust depending.... As the work progresses the amount of material removed decreases in proportion, until at the end you "add" the finish rather than remove any more material.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nathan C said:


> Im very new to woodworking. I was hoping yall could help me with starting out. If anyone could answer any of the following questions I would greatly appreciate it. I want to craft all kinds of things, small rafts, boxes, chairs, tobacco pipes (ive made a couple) primitive weapons, tree houses. ANYTHING! I guess I mainly want to create. To use my hands to gratify my soul haha
> 
> 
> What are some essential basic tools for learning wood working
> ...


There is a wealth of information on the site. There are many people starting out in woodwork who ask similar questions.

Try searching for other threads on the site.

New woodworker requesting advice
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/advice-42610/

Tools selection discussion
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/tool-selection-help-new-guy-43405/

Magazine recommendation
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/what-best-woodworking-magazine-beginner-42898/

Look at the Project Showcase forum for ideas and inspiration.
Then think about which items may be of use in your home.
Examples which may be relevant.
Bookshelf
Cutting board.
Key hanger.
Picture frame.
Small table.
Step stool.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What I did when I was starting out is find a project you wanted to build and purchase the tools and supplies for that project. When the next project came along it meant going to the tool store and adding some tools for that project. After a while you accumulate a good collection of tools that are actually used. If you just buy tools just to be buying tools you will end up with some that never get used. I think the most basic and versatile tool that every shop needs is a table saw. It doesn't have to be an expensive cabinet saw, a contractor saw would do nicely. I used one in a professional shop for 30 years until I wore it out. Other than that I would let the project determine your tool purchases.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nathan - Before spending much money on tools, I think a good book like The New Woodworker Handbook would be a very prudent expenditure. In addition to teaching traditional joinery and woodworking tips, he also spends a lot of time on shop setup/layout, what the tools do, and how to use and maintain them....lots of good pics too. 

Desire is the key ingredient to woodworking....obviously you've got that covered. Since there's really no right or wrong way to get started, you'll figure out what works best for you. To me, a decent table saw is the heart of the shop, but others prefer a bandsaw centered shop....it really depends on you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow thank you for all the advice, Ill take as much as yall want to throw at me! Cool video i have a table saw, and I found a couple cheap band saws on craigslist. I think im going to use that one alot haha. Couldve used it when I was making my pipes!! Im definetly going to get a copy of the NWManual, sounds like a good place to start obtaining know how. I know you learn as you go but I could use something like that. 
I like how you out the process of getting tools Steve! Haha I got overwhelmed looking at all the weird small tools in some of the videos ive seen thinking....How did they know to get those? I guess ya just get'm as ya need'm.

Much appreciated you guys. Ive got some wooden shipping pallets from construction sites this morning so ill probably start messing around tomorrow before work.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nathan C said:


> Wow thank you for all the advice, Ill take as much as yall want to throw at me! Cool video i have a table saw, and I found a couple cheap band saws on craigslist. I think im going to use that one alot haha. Couldve used it when I was making my pipes!! Im definetly going to get a copy of the NWManual, sounds like a good place to start obtaining know how. I know you learn as you go but I could use something like that.
> I like how you out the process of getting tools Steve! Haha I got overwhelmed looking at all the weird small tools in some of the videos ive seen thinking....How did they know to get those? I guess ya just get'm as ya need'm.
> 
> Much appreciated you guys. Ive got some wooden shipping pallets from construction sites this morning so ill probably start messing around tomorrow before work.


With the internet I have, I can't open videos but if you would post still pictures we could help you tell what the weird tools are for.


----------

